# Lathe buying advise (copying required)



## Futurecraft (3 Mar 2013)

Hi All, I would be so grateful for some advise.

I'm looking into getting a lathe for some jobs that are coming in. I run a small workshop but just have very little knowledge of lathes. I have a job to turn a few hundred cups. I guess a job for a copy lathe, anyone one have experience using them.



many thanks for your time.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2013)

A basic _'Copy Lathe'_ will not produce the part shown.
Although these were done by hand by Richard of this forum the image is typical of spindle work that can be done on a basic copy lathe.





To manufacture the part you are showing with any sort of speed you need to machine on a pattern makes lathe, ideally fitted with a turret tool stock or a CNC system.

Basic copy lathes in standard set-up have the part mounted between centres, not one end in a chuck or collet which is needed for that part.


----------



## Spindle (3 Mar 2013)

Hi

Talk about two ends of the spectrum  - the 'egg cup' could be turned pretty quickly on a lathe with sufficient hollow headstock clearance, I reckon I could turn them out in about five minutes each, no dedicated copy equipment required.

The columns at 240mm x 1000mm would require a fairly upmarket lathe to handle the capacity.

With regard to copy lathes - the ones that are essentially a 'V' cutter following a profile will not give a very good finish and are limited to the profiles that are achievable. Lathes with router type cutters will give a better finish but I hate to think what the cost of a good one would be.

If 5min per egg cup makes economic sense I'd suggest you look at a good quality manual lathe.

Regards Mick


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Mar 2013)

Hi

It always makes me chuckle that people think they can buy a lathe and immediately produce high quality saleable items. Lathes are not like other woodworking machinery and the learning curve is long and steep. 

As for copy lathes, there are copy lathes and there are copy lathes! I am no expert but as I see it, to produce good stuff you need to avoid the cheap ones as they are basically scraping machines not cutting machines. The best ones that do a good job cost serious money and I would suggest 2500 egg cups wouldn't come close! 

As a full time hand turner I wouldn't be particularly interested (or probably very competitive) in the egg cups but the columns I could sort for you. 

Let me know if I can be of any help

Richard


----------



## RogerBoyle (3 Mar 2013)

If you are after a dedicated copy lathe then you will need to up your budget a lot LOL and you may struggle to get one that runs on 240v and 2500 is not a high number for this sort of machine. They are usually very big and heavy as well.. 

Another option is something like the copy attachment that Axminster tools sell. It fits on to a lathe which you would need to buy. With this option you have to stand in front of the lathe and turn wheels to get the cutter to follow the pattern/template . If you went this route then 2500 is a high number LOL

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... py%20lathe
Never used it but I have been tempted and may yet do so in the future 

There used to be a Scandanavian company called Luna or Lunar (something along those lines) that sold a free standing copy lathe never used it so I have no idea of its capabilities or finish Perhaps someone else on the forum may be able to provide more info.

Or you could always do it buy hand :twisted: and advertise the fact its hand turned :mrgreen: Dont envy you that one LOL

Roger


----------



## 12345Peter (3 Mar 2013)

Luna are long gone I don't know if they made a dedicated copy lathe, but they did sell a copying attachment for their lathes. Pretty basic lathes though compared with today. The headstock didn't have a hollow bore on the one I had.

Regards
Peter


----------



## dickm (3 Mar 2013)

To be a bit more positive about copying, could the basic shape (the small and large diameter cylinders) be done in multiples between centres by careful use of a cheap copy attachment, or even by hand? Then each one could parted off, mounted in a 4-jaw chuck and drilled for the centre hole. Finally, cut the top recess either with a router cutter or a dedicated cutter/counterbore made up from HSS mounted in the tailstock? Might even be possible to combine these latter operations by careful regrinding of one of those combined drill-countersinks?

Just a thought.


----------



## Futurecraft (3 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for all your input, it has certainly confirmed what I have read about copy lathes. Dick my plan would be to turn them as you mentioned. The luna lathes look positive but i imagine a newer lathe with a axminster copy attachment would always be better ?. Perhaps not ?

I guess its just how rough the finish would be on such an attachment as I was always expecting to sand them.


----------



## moby (3 Mar 2013)

i've got the luna sp1000, it was a bargain. it came with the copy attachment, which is a big bulky solid thing. just like the lathe itself.a couple of bits missing but nothing that couldnt be made or cobbled together in a workshop. as it is i dont need to be able to copy anything.

to work it needs a second tool rest mount, a spring and a cutting tool. according to the instructions it does fit other lathes too.


----------



## RogerBoyle (3 Mar 2013)

12345Peter":1t666kmq said:


> Luna are long gone I don't know if they made a dedicated copy lathe, but they did sell a copying attachment for their lathes. Pretty basic lathes though compared with today. The headstock didn't have a hollow bore on the one I had.
> 
> Regards
> Peter



Probably just the lathe with a copy attachment then as the guy was a tight git LOL


----------



## 12345Peter (4 Mar 2013)

RogerBoyle":8afvxlqu said:


> Probably just the lathe with a copy attachment then as the guy was a tight git LOL



Which guy?

Regards
Peter


----------



## RogerBoyle (4 Mar 2013)

12345Peter":wjkmzemc said:


> RogerBoyle":wjkmzemc said:
> 
> 
> > Probably just the lathe with a copy attachment then as the guy was a tight git LOL
> ...


Sorry
A guy that I used to sub out to ...

Some of his Machinery was ran from the PTO from a Massey Ferguson tractor 
As he said it was cheaper to burn red diesel than electric LOL.


----------

